# Saalbach vs. Lenzerheide



## Fredo73 (10. Juli 2016)

Hallihallo,

ende August geht es für eine Woche in die Berge um mal wieder mehr als max. 1km am Stück berab zu fahren;-)
Letztes Jahr stand Ischgl auf der Liste. Da das nun bekannt ist und auch nicht unbedingt zur Wiederholung einlädt, ist die Wahl diesesma auf oben benannte Orte gefallen. Ehrlich gesagt ist die Auswahl recht willkürlich aber irgendwie muss man das Angebot ja einschränken.
Meine must have Kriterien an einen adäuaten Urlaubsort sind: Gondel in direkter Nähe zur Unterkunft und eine schöne Auswahl an Trails vom Berg hinab ins Tal. Lange Touren sind in diesem Fall nebensächlich, da ich wirklich einfach faul auf den Berg gegondelt werden will um mich voll und ganz dem Bergabrausch hinzugeben.
Hierbei bin ich kein Freund von Bikeparks, zumindest nicht wenn diese hauptsächlich aus künstlich angelegten und geshapten Pisten bestehen. Ich möchte natürlich Trails. Nun weiss ich auch, dass besagte Orte beide über Bikeparks mit solchen "Kunsttrails" verfügen, dafür ist der Gondeltransport zu 100% gesichert. 
Meine Frage nun: Wie schaut das Angebot an schönen, natürlichen, mit dem Lift erreichbaren Trails, in beiden Orten aus. Hat jemand Vergleichsmöglichkeiten oder generelle Erfahrungen mit einem der Orte?

Gibt es evtl noch empfehlenswerte Alternativen z.b. Zugspitzarena, die die Kriterien erfüllen?
Grüße und schönen Abend

Fredo


----------



## roliK (10. Juli 2016)

In Saalbach gibts hauptsächlich gebaggerte Trails, und die sind Ende August vermutlich schon in sehr schlechtem Zustand.  Für Naturwegerl, die auch mit dem Lift zu erreichen sind, würd ich zB Reschen/Nauders oder Sölden ansteuern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## homerkills (10. Juli 2016)

Nauders (3 Länder Enduro)

Saalbach ist Disneyland


----------



## Fredo73 (11. Juli 2016)

Danke, gute Tips!
Wenn ich mir hier im Forum den Threat zu Nauders durchlese, bezweifel ich allerdings ob das wirklich so meinen Fähigkeiten entspricht.
Ich denke das wird mit insgesamt ne nummer zu technisch sein. bin eher der "Flowtyp" bis S2 maximal....aber absolut maximal;-)
Jetzt kann man natürlich sagen:"ja dann ab nach saalbach, da ist alles sehr flowig", aber naja...halt keine Naturtrails!!


----------



## unkreativ (11. Juli 2016)

Ich war in Saalbach und bin ziemlich angetan:
http://just-mtb.de/?p=3150

Es stimmt aber, dass die Trails angelegt sind. Welche Info fehlt ist, dass ein 8-Mann-Team mit 40h-Woche mit der Betreuung beschäftigt ist. Da wird also viel gemacht...


----------



## Nepumuk. (11. Juli 2016)

In Österreich sind bis auf ganz wenige Ausnahmen alle natürlichen Trails verboten. Das heißt, was dort zu finden ist bei Bergbahnen ist eigentlich immer gebaggert. Ausnahme ist hier Sölden. Dort wurde das Tiroler Mountainbike Projekt 2.0 schon ganz gut umgesetzt und einiges ist erlaubt.
Deshalb würde ich Lenzerheide empfehlen.
Oder Livigno
Oder Reschen


----------



## wurzelhoppser (11. Juli 2016)

In saalbach hinterglemm und umgebung gibts jede menge feine sachen, wenn man nicht grad auf blue line pro line z line plus milkaline steht .bin bis sonntag da gewesen und wir hatten wieder jede menge spass.
















 wenn man sich ein wenig kundig macht dann findet man auch kein bikepark gebolze.ride on.

Gesendet von meinem LG-H440n mit Tapatalk


----------



## Fredo73 (12. Juli 2016)

Bzgl. Sölden:
Wenn ich mir auf der HP der Biekrepublik die Trail ansehe, scheinen die meisten ja extrem kurz zu sein, so um 1KM....kommt ir doch recht wenig vor, dafür brauch ich nicht zwangsläufig in die Alpen;-)
http://bikerepublic.soelden.com/singletrails
Die Map ist auch nicht unbedingt einfach zu interpretieren. Wie kann man sich die anderen MTB-Routen/Strecken vorstellen. Und den Otztaltrail. Sind das alles Schotterpisten oder wie?
https://ext.soelden.com/trailmap/soelden_trailmap.pdf
Kann jemand da etwas zu sagen?


----------



## roliK (12. Juli 2016)

@wurzelhoppser: naja, die wege auf deinen fotos befinden sich einerseits nicht in saalbach, andererseits sind sie vermutlich nicht legal zu befahren.  und die in saalbach mit liften zu erreichenden trails sind halt nun einmal alle künstlich angelegt und geshaped.

@Fredo73: als ich das letzte mal vor 3 jahren in sölden war, war das wegenetz noch nicht so ausgebaut wie jetzt, und auch da konnte man schon die diversen trails gut miteinander verbinden. vermutlich sind sie in der beschreibung so kurz angegeben, damit man einfach mehr davon auf die homepage schreiben kann.


----------



## wurzelhoppser (12. Juli 2016)

Falsch .Die sind alle mit dem lift zu erreichen und legal.

Gesendet von meinem LG-H440n mit Tapatalk


----------



## KaetheR (13. Juli 2016)

@wurzelhoppser sind alle gezeigten Trails / Fotos am Kitzsteinhorn? dort ist zumindest mal der Geisstein Trail


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wurzelhoppser (13. Juli 2016)

Nein da ist noch der bergstadl, der kohlmais in richtung asitz, huberalm trail.

Gesendet von meinem LG-H440n mit Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted 30320 (14. Juli 2016)

Fredo73 schrieb:


> Bzgl. Sölden:
> Wenn ich mir auf der HP der Biekrepublik die Trail ansehe, scheinen die meisten ja extrem kurz zu sein, so um 1KM....kommt ir doch recht wenig vor, dafür brauch ich nicht zwangsläufig in die Alpen;-)
> http://bikerepublic.soelden.com/singletrails
> Die Map ist auch nicht unbedingt einfach zu interpretieren. Wie kann man sich die anderen MTB-Routen/Strecken vorstellen. Und den Otztaltrail. Sind das alles Schotterpisten oder wie?
> ...




Wir waren für 2 Wochen zur Schnitzeljagd ein verlängertes Wochenende in Sölden.
Die Trails dort sind bis auf die teäre Line alle naturbelassen, das hat mir auch sehr gut gefallen.
Allerdings sollte man teilweise auch "Sattelfest" sein das ist nichts für Anfänger dort ausser vielleicht die Teäre weil die relativ eben ist.
Ansonsten alles recht wurzelig teilweise gut verblockt, S2 ist da die Regel, die schwarzen mit S3 hatten einige recht knifflige Stellen.
Aber auch immer wieder flowige Abschnitte. Mir pers. hat's sehr gut gefallen. S3 ist so das max. was ich momentan fahren kann also immer genau richtig.

Es ist richtig das einige Trails relativ kurz sind, man kann aber auch einige miteinander kombinieren, siehe BIG III im Trailguide.
Zu dem Ötztaltrail kann ich nicht viel sagen vermute aber das der weitesgehenst auf Apshalt und Schotter durchs Tal läuft.


----------



## Fredo73 (14. Juli 2016)

ok,das ist schonmal sehr interesant!
kannst du evtl. noch etwas dazu sagen, wie man die "gelben Wege" auf der Trailmap zu verstehen hat?
Aus der Logik müsst sich ja ergeben, dass es keine wirklichen Trails sind, sonst wären sie ja auch als solche aufgeführt....!?


----------



## Deleted 101478 (16. Juli 2016)

@Fredo73
wie ich aus deinen Posts entnehme könnte dir auch Davos gefallen

http://www.herbert.bike/angebote/bahnentour-davos-klosters

man kann das ganze auch auf mehrere Tage aufteilen, macht noch mehr Spass
und lass dich nicht von den Bildern abschrecken, 90% sind gute S2 Trails

ride free


----------



## isartrails (16. Juli 2016)

Zurückkehrend zur Ausgangsfrage: Ganz klar Lenzerheide, ohne jede Diskussion!
Saalbach ist das meiste angelegt, Lenzerheide ist das allermeiste natürlich (vom Bikepark mal abgesehen, um den es ja eh nicht geht).
Du musst aber schon auch mal selber hochtreten wollen, sonst bist du zu sehr auf Scharmoin, Mittelstation und Bikepark beschränkt.
Wenn du Biketicket to Ride rot und schwarz machst, wirst du zwar viel geliftet, aber du mußt dennoch noch ein ziemlich ordentliches Pensum bergauf selber treten.
Für die Lenzerheide spricht außerdem, dass neben den beiden Bergflanken (Rothorn, Scalottas) auch noch zwei Talseiten das natürliche Gelände erweitern. In eine Richtung geht's runter bis Chur, in die andere bis Tiefencastel mit Erweiterung bis Davos, Obermutten, Thusis.
Da werden dir drei Wochen nicht reichen, um das alles abzufahren.
Lenzerheide ist außerdem sehr viel alpineres Gelände.
Ensprechende Skills (alpine Erfahrung) wären von Vorteil.
Ein Trailbauteam gibt's auch in Lenzerheide, die ständig nach dem rechten sehn, aber das entspricht so gar nicht meiner Trail-Philosophie. Wenn jemand an einen Trail Hand anlegt, dann kastriert er ihn und macht ihn fahrbar für die breite Masse. So biken will ich nicht. Entweder richtig oder ich setz mich auf dem Oktoberfest in den Rollercoaster.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (18. Juli 2016)

Fredo73 schrieb:


> ok,das ist schonmal sehr interesant!
> kannst du evtl. noch etwas dazu sagen, wie man die "gelben Wege" auf der Trailmap zu verstehen hat?
> Aus der Logik müsst sich ja ergeben, dass es keine wirklichen Trails sind, sonst wären sie ja auch als solche aufgeführt....!?



Also im Trailguide die gelben sind die Trails


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pattah (18. Juli 2016)

mal ne gaanz wichtige Frage, es hört sich an als ware Saalbach so n Spaziergang, kann ich da auf volle Montur verzichten?

und wie kalt wirds da im August auf dem Berg?


----------



## mw.dd (18. Juli 2016)

Pattah schrieb:


> und wie kalt wirds da im August auf dem Berg?



Meine Glaskugel sagt: Irgendwas zwischen Wintereinbruch und Hochsommer.


----------



## Deleted 101478 (18. Juli 2016)

Pattah schrieb:


> mal ne gaanz wichtige Frage, es hört sich an als ware Saalbach so n Spaziergang, kann ich da auf volle Montur verzichten?


und je nach dem wie du dich einschätzt nimmst du ne Montur mit oder nicht


----------



## Pattah (19. Juli 2016)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Meine Glaskugel sagt: Irgendwas zwischen Wintereinbruch und Hochsommer.


Mist, also winter und Sommerkleidung.
Wollt eigentlich generell wissen wie frisch es so auf dem Berg ist, wenns auch unten 25 grad hat wird es ja oben kälter sein.


----------



## herbert2010 (19. Juli 2016)

Pattah schrieb:


> Mist, also winter und Sommerkleidung.
> Wollt eigentlich generell wissen wie frisch es so auf dem Berg ist, wenns auch unten 25 grad hat wird es ja oben kälter sein.


Mein junior war letzte woche mitte der woche hatte es in der früh 0 grad dann 2 tage schlechtwetter sonst halbwegs brauchbar aber jacke solltes einpacken

Oben am hackelberg hatten wir schon öffter mal 5 grad


----------



## Pattah (19. Juli 2016)

herbert2010 schrieb:


> Mein junior war letzte woche mitte der woche hatte es in der früh 0 grad dann 2 tage schlechtwetter sonst halbwegs brauchbar aber jacke solltes einpacken
> 
> Oben am hackelberg hatten wir schon öffter mal 5 grad


brr. und dann noch Fahrtwind 

ich wäre glaub ich doch lieber wieder nach Ligurien gefahren


----------



## Deleted 30320 (19. Juli 2016)

War letztes Jahr Ende Augst da .... bin die Big5 gefahren und hab mir voll einen weggeölt ... ich würde eher alles auf Sommer anziehe und ne leichte Jacke in den Rucksack


----------



## Thebike69 (20. Juli 2016)

Ich habe vom 18.08-28.08 Urlaub.  
Werde mal nach Saalbach fahren und danach Richtung Sölden.War an beiden Orten zum biken noch nie. Aber wenn ich hier so lese ist es schon interessant dort mal gewesen zu sein. Da ich nen Minicamper fahre bin ich ziemlich flexibel. 
Gruß
Mike


----------



## frechehex (26. Juli 2016)

Rund um Saalbach, Leogang, Kaprun und Zell am See sind Naturtrails wohl befahrbar und freigegeben.
Da ich dort dzt arbeite und auch mit dem MTB unterwegs bin, habe ich mich zuvor informiert. Es gibt auch Kartenmaterial dazu od. man schaut einfach im Netz nach bevor man Aussagen trifft welche nicht der Wahrheit entsprechen.
In Kaprun gibt´s die eine od. andere Forststraße welche nicht freigegeben für MTBs ist, z.B. der Weg welcher Richtung Wiesbachhorn hoch führt.


----------



## roliK (26. Juli 2016)

frechehex schrieb:


> Rund um Saalbach, Leogang, Kaprun und Zell am See sind Naturtrails wohl befahrbar und freigegeben.


Das würd mich schon sehr stark wundern.  Wenn die Wege nicht in irgendeinem offiziellen Tourenportal auftauchen, kann man bei uns eigentlich davon ausgehen, daß das Befahren nicht erlaubt ist. Kann natürlich sein, daß es geduldet ist und sich keiner drüber aufregt, wenn man die Trails befährt, aber verlassen würde ich mich nicht darauf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frechehex (26. Juli 2016)

roliK schrieb:


> Das würd mich schon sehr stark wundern.  Wenn die Wege nicht in irgendeinem offiziellen Tourenportal auftauchen, kann man bei uns eigentlich davon ausgehen, daß das Befahren nicht erlaubt ist. Kann natürlich sein, daß es geduldet ist und sich keiner drüber aufregt, wenn man die Trails befährt, aber verlassen würde ich mich nicht darauf.



Ich habe mich beim Tourismusamt Kaprun/Zell am See informiert, beim Bikeladen in Maishofen (bietet selbst Touren an),habe einige Gespräche mit Patienten ua Jägern und Grundbesitzern unterhalten. Zudem hab ich mir Bikekarten in einem Laden in Zell gekauft in denen die Touren ausgewiesen sind.
Wenn das nicht ausreichend ist an Informationen, dann schau bitte noch auf der HP vom Bikepark Leogang. Dort stehen auch etliche Touren außerhalb vom Park drin.


----------



## everywhere.local (26. Juli 2016)

Lenzerheide + Umgebung ist ganz schlecht zum Biken. Bitte nicht herkommen


----------



## roliK (26. Juli 2016)

@frechehex 
Nochmal: in Österreich ist das Biken auf allem, was nicht explizit als MTB-Strecke ausgewiesen ist, maximal geduldet. Wenn du also schreibst, daß Naturtrails im Pinzgau "freigegeben und befahrbar" sind, so trifft das vielleicht auf einen Bruchteil der offiziellen Strecken zu, aber sicher nicht generell auf alle Wege in der Gegend. Die meisten MTB-Strecken außerhalb der Bikeparks verlaufen sowieso auf Asphalt- und Forststraßen - auf Schotter rauf zur Alm, auf Schotter wieder runter, Trailanteil 0 %.


----------



## Mx343 (26. Juli 2016)

bastifunbiker schrieb:


> Lenzerheide + Umgebung ist ganz schlecht zum Biken. Bitte nicht herkommen



Kann ich nur bestätigen, alles total scheiße.
Viel zu teuer und nur unfreundliche Schweizer.


----------



## tiroler1973 (2. August 2016)

Pattah schrieb:


> mal ne gaanz wichtige Frage, es hört sich an als ware Saalbach so n Spaziergang, kann ich da auf volle Montur verzichten? ... und wie kalt wirds da im August auf dem Berg?


Ich war gerade einen Tag in Saalbach und bin ohne Schützer gefahren. Wir sind den Hacklberg und Milkyway mit AM Rädern gefahren. Beides ist sehr einfach und nie über S1. Du hast halt das Problem, dass dort wegen der Einfachheit jeder wie Wildsau runter presst und es ist viel Publikum vor Ort. Desto schwerer die Räder und desto massiver die Rüstung um so schneller wird gefahren. Saalbach entwickelt sich zu einem Schaulaufen wie im Winter das Schifahren. So wie es im Winter Leute mit Lawinenairbag auf der Piste gibt, gibt es auch Leute in voller Montur auf einem "schmalen" Forstweg = S0/S1 Trail. Ist halt alles sehr touristisch und seeeehr stylisch. Den Hacklberg empfand ich als gut.

Die Temperaturen passen im August für gewöhnlich.


----------



## Pattah (2. August 2016)

tiroler1973 schrieb:


> Ich war gerade einen Tag in Saalbach und bin ohne Schützer gefahren. Wir sind den Hacklberg und Milkyway mit AM Rädern gefahren. Beides ist sehr einfach und nie über S1. Du hast halt das Problem, dass dort wegen der Einfachheit jeder wie Wildsau runter presst und es ist viel Publikum vor Ort. Desto schwerer die Räder und desto massiver die Rüstung um so schneller wird gefahren. Saalbach entwickelt sich zu einem Schaulaufen wie im Winter das Schifahren. So wie es im Winter Leute mit Lawinenairbag auf der Piste gibt, gibt es auch Leute in voller Montur auf einem "schmalen" Forstweg = S0/S1 Trail. Ist halt alles sehr touristisch und seeeehr stylisch. Den Hacklberg empfand ich als gut.
> 
> Die Temperaturen passen im August für gewöhnlich.




gibts da nix anspruchsvolleres ?  ich mein geshapte Trails runterdüsen ist eins, aber mal mit der Bremse zu fahren, ne vernünftige Linie suchen, das gehört doch zum Sport dazu


----------



## carlown (2. August 2016)

Das mit der Stylerei und dem Materialfetisch kann ich so auch in Saalbach/Hinterglemm unterschreiben, jedoch fällt uns dann immer weider auf wie grottenschlecht und langsam viele mit ihren Downhillkisten da runter eiern, jedoch häufig grosse Sprüche klopfen. ABER: Unfreundlich und stressig wars bisher noch nie am Trail, also immer recht fair alles und keiner schimpft mal wenn man doch schneller vorbei will. Es hält sich also relativ in Grenzen, man darf sich vor den Ritterrüstungen nur nicht beeindrucken lassen (schreckte anfangs meine Süße etwas ab, überholte aber recht schnell dann die meisten *g*) ...

Zu der Schwierigkeit ist zu sagen, dass es im Vergleich zu Nauders oder einige Trails in Sölden eher platt gewalzt ist, und 70% sicher S0/S1 sind, man findet jedoch schon sehr schöne anspruchsvolle Trails auch zb. Bergstadl, Kohlmais o. X-Line, und natürlich die inoffiziellen Wanderwege wo es dann doch etwas selektiver wird. Alles miteinander hatten wir immer eine schöne Zeit, man muss aber gedanklich vorbereitet sein, dass "Industrie/Attraktion/Äktion/Lifestyle" hier mehr im vordergrund steht als "Natur/Idylle/Freiheit/Ruhe".


----------



## DerandereJan (2. August 2016)

wurzelhoppser schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 510702



Ganz klar S2...MAXIMAL.... 

Zum Thema.. Fahr doch auf die Leogang Seite... wunderschöne Naturtrailtouren mit deinem Anforderungscharakter und, wenn doch gewünscht, die Möglichkeit mal die Parks in Saalbach und Leogang anzuschauen...so schlecht sind die eigentlich nicht wirklich..
Da man mit der Leogang-Card auch einmal pro Tag auf den Asitz hochfahren kann, lassen sich schöne Höhentouren planen.

Die Römersatteltour ab Filzhofen gehört zu dem Schönsten, was ich je auf dem Bike "erfahren" habe! 

Grüße
Jan


----------



## Pattah (2. August 2016)

carlown schrieb:


> schimpft mal wenn man doch schneller vorbei will. Es hält sich also relativ in Grenzen, man darf sich vor den Ritterrüstungen nur nicht beeindrucken lassen (schreckte





DerandereJan schrieb:


> Ganz klar S2...MAXIMAL....
> 
> Zum Thema.. Fahr doch auf die Leogang Seite... wunderschöne Naturtrailtouren mit deinem Anforderungscharakter und, wenn doch gewünscht, die Möglichkeit mal die Parks in Saalbach und Leogang anzuschauen...so schlecht sind die eigentlich nicht wirklich..
> Da man mit der Leogang-Card auch einmal pro Tag auf den Asitz hochfahren kann, lassen sich schöne Höhentouren planen.
> ...



Ja wir sind eh ca 10 Tage in Saalbach, da geht's dann auch mal rüber nach Leogang. wollen soviel wie möglich mitnehmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wurzelhoppser (2. August 2016)

Ich muss mal nee lanze für hinterglemm brechen, war zum glemmride das 7 mal vor ort .und in 7 tagen kam nie langeweile auf.da wir nicht so auf park düsen stehen haben wir über die jahre hinweg vieles gutes zum fahren gefunden.die einheimischen sind sowas von nett , hab ich selten erlebt.auch mit wanderen ect.noch nie dort probleme gehabt.hier mal ein paar fotos.ride on.




























was auch top ist die abfahrt vom kitzsteinhorn , bernkogel, huberalm, bergstadel 1+2 , hochalmtral und jede menge andere schöne sachen.wär zeit hat und keinen bock auf blueline z.line proline hat der suchet und findet.

Gesendet von meinem LG-H440n mit Tapatalk


----------



## frechehex (9. August 2016)

Ich war gestern zwischen Zell am See, Saalfelden und Maria Alm unterwegs  Alles Naturtrails ...




Steinernes Meer (Saalfelden)




















 













Hochkönig (rechts)


----------



## Pattah (9. August 2016)

frechehex schrieb:


> Ich war gestern zwischen Zell am See, Saalfelden und Maria Alm unterwegs  Alles Naturtrails ...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 518244
> Steinernes Meer (Saalfelden)
> ...



DAs sieht geil aus !!=)


----------



## shooan (9. August 2016)

frechehex schrieb:


> Ich war gestern zwischen Zell am See, Saalfelden und Maria Alm unterwegs  Alles Naturtrails ...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 518244
> Steinernes Meer (Saalfelden)
> ...



wow das sieht echt genial aus. Muss doch mal meine Gewohne Umgebung und die Pfalz verlassen um in den Alpen zu biken.
Hättest du vielleicht noch ein höhenprofiel von der Tour?


----------



## unkreativ (9. August 2016)

frechehex schrieb:


> Ich war gestern zwischen Zell am See, Saalfelden und Maria Alm unterwegs  Alles Naturtrails ...



Gut, dass Mutter Natur an den richtigen Stellen NorthShore wachsen lässt ;-)

Mal Spaß bei Seite: Was hat es denn mit den Gelben Sperrgebiet-Schildern auf sich?


----------



## frechehex (9. August 2016)

@unkreativ
Das gelbe Sperrschild bedeutet daß das Bundesheer dort Schießübungen macht. Hatten uns verfahren und bin unterhalb des Schildes querfeldein durch den Wald. Da lagen überall blaue Patronenhülsen rum  Und dann haben wir erst das Schild gesehn....

@shooan 
Höhenprofil hab ich keins. Wir hatten nen Plan wo wir hin wollten und sind spontan die Wege gefahren...
Aber die Gegend is super schön zum Biken.
Man muss definitiv nicht nach Saalbach-Hinterglemm zum Biken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frechehex (9. August 2016)

Pattah schrieb:


> DAs sieht geil aus !!=)



Ist ein Urlaub wert 
Wobei ich so meine arbeitsfreien Tage verbringe.
Am Tag zuvor waren wir in Kaprun am Stausee. Allerdings zu Fuß.


----------



## Deleted 173968 (9. August 2016)

frechehex schrieb:


> Ist ein Urlaub wert
> ...


Wie schaut's mit Betretungsrecht aus? Dachte, in A ist alles verboten, was nicht ausdrücklich erlaubt ist?
Nicht, das hier der nächste Bikeurlaub geplant wird und am Ende hohe Bußgelder zu zahlen sind.


----------



## shooan (9. August 2016)

@frechehex 
Schade, hätte mich sehr brennend interresiert.
Ja die Gegend schaut super toll aus. Hoffendlich klappt es noch dieses Jahr in die Alpen. Es kribbelt sehr in den fingern und den Beinen  
Wenn man schon mal da ist kann man sich ja sicher auch einen Tag in Saalbach shutteln lassen, um den vollen abfahrtsrausch zu erleben


----------



## frechehex (9. August 2016)

shooan schrieb:


> @frechehex
> Schade, hätte mich sehr brennend interresiert.
> Ja die Gegend schaut super toll aus. Hoffendlich klappt es noch dieses Jahr in die Alpen. Es kribbelt sehr in den fingern und den Beinen
> Wenn man schon mal da ist kann man sich ja sicher auch einen Tag in Saalbach shutteln lassen, um den vollen abfahrtsrausch zu erleben



Ich kann Dir ne Unterkunft empfehlen und Du kommst her.
Allerdings solltest Du rechtzeitig Bescheid geben , bin öfter in Deutschland zuhause


----------



## frechehex (9. August 2016)

Wir haben kein einziges Verbotsschild gesehn.
Und wer Angst vor hohen Bußgeldern hat, bleibt daheim.


----------



## frechehex (9. August 2016)

Wir haben gestern kein einziges Verbotsschild gesehn ;-)
Und wer Angst hat vor hohen Bußgeldern bleibt daheim ;-)


----------



## Deleted 173968 (9. August 2016)

frechehex schrieb:


> Wir haben kein einziges Verbotsschild gesehn.
> ...


Andersherum: "Das Betretungsrecht schließt *keinesfalls *auch das *Recht des Befahrens* ein. Für jegliches Befahren von Waldflächen, also auch von Forststraßen, ist die ausdrückliche Zustimmung des Waldeigentümers bzw. des Unterhalters der Forststraße notwendig. Das gilt nicht nur für motorisierte Fahrzeuge, *sondern auch für Fahrräder*."

Guckst Du http://www.s162552179.online.de/DIMB-BETR.htm#OESTERREICH (rechte Spalte).


----------



## frechehex (9. August 2016)

http://bike.saalfelden-leogang.com/de/touren
-->Ich hab sogar selbst mit dem Geschäftsführer ein Gespräch geführt, war ein Patient von mir.

Hab nen Gespräch mit nem Jäger aus Kaprun gehabt, war auch ein Patient von mir.
Er hat mir bestätigt, daß die ausgeschriebenen Tour befahren werden dürfen, ohne das man Bußgelder zahlen muß.
Es gibt eine Strecke in Kaprun die is gesperrt.

Kannst auch hier schauen:
https://www.upmove-mtb.eu/legalbiken

An jeden der einen Urlaub in Österreich plant, erkundigt Euch erst wegen obengenannter Probleme, damit ihr hohen Bußgeldern aus dem Weg geht.
Weder meine Bekannte noch Freunde (Österreicher) mit denen ich hier unterwegs waren, hatten jemals Probleme damit ;-)


----------



## roliK (9. August 2016)

@frechehex: Ich will hier nicht Urlaub machen, ich wohne hier. Daher weiß ich über die rechtliche Situation recht gut bescheid.

Also auch wenn du das nicht wahrhaben willst: auch wenn dir irgendein Geschäftsführer oder Jäger hinter vorgehaltener Hand erklärt, daß du da fahren darfst, ist es PER GESETZ verboten, sofern es sich nicht um eine offizielle Strecke handelt. D.h. es kann jederzeit ein Grundeigentümer mit einer Besitzstörungsklage auf dich zukommen. Und auch wenn das nur in Ausnahmefällen passieren wird, ist die Lage in Österreich derzeit nun einmal so.

Mich würde interessieren, ob du auf dem verlinkten Tourenportal von Saalfelden-Leogang einen einzigen Trail findest, der sich nicht im Bikepark Saalbach-Leogang befindet?

Davon abgesehen: schöne Fotos aus einer wunderschönen Gegend!


----------



## Pilatus (9. August 2016)

mir wollte vor kurzem auch ein Guide erklären, daß in Saalbach alle Wege freigegeben sind, wenn sie nicht verboten sind. 
Ich konnte das nicht so recht glauben, daß Saalbach etwas schafft was der Rest der Republik nicht schafft. 
weiß da wer genaueres?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frechehex (9. August 2016)

@roliK 
ja das Gesetz kenn ich auch 
Und ich weiß auch das ich mich hier immer im Graubereich bewege, egal wer mir was erzählt. Aber das ist in Deutschland, egal wo Du fährst, z.B. auf Teilen der Isartrails auch. Obwohl da auch Verbotsschilder stehen, fahre ich da mit dem Wissen das da vielleicht mal einer mit ner Mistgabel steht.
Aber wenn kein Hahn danach kräht dann fahr ich da und nicht nur ich ;-)

Jeder muß sich über die örtl. Begebenheit in einem Land erkundigen.
z.B. in Kroatien, Serbien etc sollte man auch nicht abseits der Straße laufen, denn da könnten noch Minen liegen....
Bin auch in dem Militärischen Übungsgebiet querfeldein gelaufen, weil ich im Tal kein Schild gesehen habe und erst auf der Strecke. Geschossen wird da immer, egal ob Wanderer od. Biker unterwegs sind.


----------



## frechehex (9. August 2016)

roliK schrieb:


> @frechehex:
> Mich würde interessieren, ob du auf dem verlinkten Tourenportal von Saalfelden-Leogang einen einzigen Trail findest, der sich nicht im Bikepark Saalbach-Leogang befindet?
> 
> z.B. http://bike.saalfelden-leogang.com/de/touren/kronreith-ramseiden-runde/
> ...


----------



## mw.dd (10. August 2016)

frechehex schrieb:


> Und ich weiß auch das ich mich hier immer im Graubereich bewege, egal wer mir was erzählt. Aber das ist in Deutschland, egal wo Du fährst, z.B. auf Teilen der Isartrails auch.



Nein, ist es nicht.


----------



## Deleted 173968 (10. August 2016)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Nein, ist es *noch *nicht.


Ich hab's mal korrigiert.


----------



## cxfahrer (10. August 2016)

...


----------



## frechehex (10. August 2016)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Nein, ist es nicht.



Achso dann stehen die Schilder auf der Westseite zw Großhesseloher Brücke und Pullach nur zum Spaß dort?
Und was is mit der 2m Regel in BaWü?


----------



## Deleted 173968 (10. August 2016)

Isartrails sind in Bayern.


----------



## Mx343 (10. August 2016)

Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> Isartrails sind in Bayern.



Bezog sich wohl allgemein auf die Lage in Deutschland das mit der 2m Regelung und nicht im speziellen auf die Isartrails oder Bayern.


----------



## on any sunday (10. August 2016)

frechehex schrieb:


> Achso dann stehen die Schilder auf der Westseite zw Großhesseloher Brücke und Pullach nur zum Spaß dort?
> Und was is mit der 2m Regel in BaWü?



Das ist alles kein Graubereich, das ist halt verboten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## unkreativ (10. August 2016)

*hust*
ich glaube ihr kommt gerade ein klein wenig vom Thema ab


----------



## Deleted 173968 (10. August 2016)

unkreativ schrieb:


> *hust*
> ich glaube ihr kommt gerade ein klein wenig vom Thema ab


Nö, gehört dazu, dass man in A nirgendwo fahren darf, wo's nicht ausdrücklich erlaubt ist.


----------



## frechehex (10. August 2016)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Das ist alles kein Graubereich, das ist halt verboten.



Ich fahre da ja auch nicht mehr, nachdem ich die Schilder kenne und auch weiß das der Grundbesitzer dort regelmäßig spazieren geht.


----------



## frechehex (10. August 2016)

unkreativ schrieb:


> *hust*
> ich glaube ihr kommt gerade ein klein wenig vom Thema ab



Das is für mich nix neues im Forum hier *gg*


----------



## Deleted 173968 (10. August 2016)

Tja, wäre alles nicht nötig, wenn nicht irgendwelche Halbweisheiten gepostet werden.


----------



## Fredo73 (15. August 2016)

OK also dann Sölden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herbert2010 (16. August 2016)

Gute entscheidung ich war gestern in saalbach und der zustand der strecken ist teiweise mehr als bedenklich 

Anscheinend will man in saalbach nur mehr Kohle scheffeln aber sich um nix mehr kümmern 

Da wudert es mich nicht das erst vor ein paar tagen ein Artikel im orf war wo es hieß es gibt in saalbach immer mehr verletzte

Lg


----------



## Pattah (16. August 2016)

Was ist denn Zustand der Strecken? Alles nicht mehr glattgestrichen? ist doch immernoch mountainbiken


----------



## everywhere.local (16. August 2016)

Pattah schrieb:


> Was ist denn Zustand der Strecken? Alles nicht mehr glattgestrichen? ist doch immernoch mountainbiken


es ist aber sehrwohl ein unterschied, ob eine DH-Strecke zerfahren, oder ein Flowtrail total zerbombt ist...


----------



## Deleted 173968 (16. August 2016)

Pattah schrieb:


> Was ist denn Zustand der Strecken? Alles nicht mehr glattgestrichen? ist doch immernoch mountainbiken


Bremswellen vor den Kurven. Aber mMn sowieso das einzig 'spannende' auf den 'Lines' in Saalbach.


----------



## herbert2010 (16. August 2016)

Pattah schrieb:


> Was ist denn Zustand der Strecken? Alles nicht mehr glattgestrichen? ist doch immernoch mountainbiken


Ich fahr jetzt seit 3 jahren nach saalbach aber die trails sind eine Katastrophe und da geht es nicht um ein paar bremswellen


----------



## cxfahrer (16. August 2016)

herbert2010 schrieb:


> Ich fahr jetzt seit 3 jahren nach saalbach aber die trails sind eine Katastrophe und da geht es nicht um ein paar bremswellen


Wieso...?
Ich war Juli dort und mir ist nix besonderes aufgefallen - nur halt ein paar mit Rasengittersteinen geflickte Bremswellen und Löcher und diese seltsam schmalen Holzbrückchen, wo man gern neben rein fährt. Aber an sich normal. Ist halt ne bestimmte Art Trails, eben so Saalbach-like.


----------



## herbert2010 (16. August 2016)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Wieso...?
> Ich war Juli dort und mir ist nix besonderes aufgefallen - nur halt ein paar mit Rasengittersteinen geflickte Bremswellen und Löcher und diese seltsam schmalen Holzbrückchen, wo man gern neben rein fährt. Aber an sich normal. Ist halt ne bestimmte Art Trails, eben so Saalbach-like.


Wieso na ich nehme an wegen den ganzen bigbike fahreren die sich nur mit stehenden hinterrad gut vorkommen 

Und somit die strecken zerschredern


----------



## Pattah (16. August 2016)

naja werd mich nächste woche selbst von überzeugen. Pension ist schon lange gebucht.


----------



## Deleted 173968 (16. August 2016)

herbert2010 schrieb:


> Ich fahr jetzt seit 3 jahren nach saalbach aber die trails sind eine Katastrophe und da geht es nicht um ein paar bremswellen


Naja...ohne Bremswellen wäre es vom fahrtechnischen Anspruch kaum mehr als auf schmalen Feldwegen zu fahren.


----------



## Pattah (16. August 2016)

Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> Naja...ohne Bremswellen wäre es vom fahrtechnischen Anspruch kaum mehr als auf schmalen Feldwegen zu fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## isartrails (16. August 2016)

Zum Thema Halbwahrheiten.
Eigentlich ist es ganz einfach: da in Österreich ein allgemeines Betretungsrecht nicht automatisch auch fürs Befahren mit dem Bike gilt, muss jeder fürs Befahren freigegebene Weg autorisiert sein. Das bedeutet in der Folge: jemand muss seine Zustimmung zur Befahrung gegeben haben, es muss eine Versicherung bestehen, die den Wegehalter vor Ansprüchen schützt und letztenendes muss jeder so legalisierte Weg in einem öffentlichen Kataster (beispielsweise hier für Tirol) aufgeführt und real vor Ort markiert und beschildert sein.
Jeder Weg abseits öffentlicher Straßen, der das nicht ist, ist per Definition verboten, egal, ob da ein Verbotsschild steht oder nicht.
Fürs Salzburger Land ist mir ein solches Kataster nicht bekannt, was es dem Besucher erschwert, zu erkennen, ob er auf einem legalen freigegebenen Weg unterwegs ist, oder nicht.
Da es sich um eine landeshoheitliche Angelegenheit handelt, müsste eine einem Ministerium angesiedelte Abteilung diese Information erbringen. Was sie in Tirol vorbildlich tut (auch wenn das Ergebnis inhaltlich dürftig ist), in anderen Bundesländern aber offensichtlich nicht.

Was einem vor Ort irgendwelche Touristiker, Hoteliers, Bikeguides erzählen, Förster oder Gemeindeobmänner, oder hier im Internet und ob das Befahren geduldet wird und ohne Konsequenzen bleibt, ist völlig unerheblich. Legal wird es erst, wenn der oben von mir erwähnte Prozess stattgefunden hat und der Weg eindeutig als ein freigegbener und erlaubter Weg markiert wird.

Natürlich fahren viele (und auch ich privat) in Österreich auch auf anderen Wegen, ohne dass wir jemals Konsequenzen zu fürchten gehabt hätten. Es bleibt aber dennoch illegal und nur aus der Tatsache heraus, dass da noch nie jemand ein Bußgeld zahlen musste, wird es nicht legaler.
Führe ich als Bikeguide Teilnehmer in Österreich auf nicht offiziell freigegebenen Strecken, dann bewege ich mich nicht in einem "Graubereich", sondern eindeutig im illegalen Bereich, da ich mich nicht damit herausreden kann, es nicht gewußt zu haben (im übrigen gilt diese Ausrede nie, selbst wenn man es nicht gewußt hat). Im Schadens-/Unfall-Fall wird mir vor Gericht also nicht nur Fahrlässigkeit vorgeworfen, sondern "grobe" Fahrlässigkeit, denn ich wusste ja um die Regeln. Und was das bedeutet, kann man sich leicht ausmalen, wenn es zu einem Unfall eines Teilnehmers kommt, an dem er möglicherweise wenig Schuld trägt und der Wegehalter sich auf das Befahrungsverbot beruft.

Im übrigen gibt es sehr viele Länder, in denen es kein öffentliches Betretungsrecht gibt. Beispielsweise in England und Wales. Aber auch in diesen Ländern gibt es definierte Kataster und somit klare Regeln. Staatliche Einrichtungen definieren das "Right of Way" für unterschiedliche Naturnutzergruppen und kartieren es.

Wenn man zur Ausgangsfrage zurückkehrt, so kann man feststellen, dass man in Graubünden gegenüber dem Salzburger Land um Lichtjahre voraus ist. Dort sind die Einstellung gegenüber dem Mountainbiken wesentlich freundlicher und die Umsetzung (Beschilderung, Information) vorbildlich.


----------



## herbert2010 (16. August 2016)

Fredo73 schrieb:


> OK also dann Sölden


Wäre net wen mal was über sölden schreiben würdest überlege ich für nächsten sommer 

Lg


----------



## herbert2010 (16. August 2016)

Wen es nach der freundlichkeit bikern gegenüber geht kann ich das trentino nur empfehlen war gerade vor salzburg 1 woche dort es ist wirklich angenehm dort als bikende Familie


----------



## roliK (16. August 2016)

herbert2010 schrieb:


> Wäre net wen mal was über sölden schreiben würdest überlege ich für nächsten sommer
> 
> Lg


Sölden hat die besseren Trails ggüber Saalbach, viel mehr Naturwegerl, viel mehr Variation. Jokercard gibts dort halt keine, aber mit der Gästekarte kann man jede Gondel wenigstens einmal pro Tag nutzen. Leider halt genauso häßliches Industrie-Skigebiet wie in Saalbach, und der Ort selbst ist im Sommer auch ziemlich trostlos.

Aber rein von den Trails her kann man dort schon ein paar Tage Spaß haben.


----------



## herbert2010 (16. August 2016)

roliK schrieb:


> Sölden hat die besseren Trails ggüber Saalbach, viel mehr Naturwegerl, viel mehr Variation. Jokercard gibts dort halt keine, aber mit der Gästekarte kann man jede Gondel wenigstens einmal pro Tag nutzen. Leider halt genauso häßliches Industrie-Skigebiet wie in Saalbach, und der Ort selbst ist im Sommer auch ziemlich trostlos.
> 
> Aber rein von den Trails her kann man dort schon ein paar Tage Spaß haben.


Kann man die trails auch selber erkurbeln ?


----------



## roliK (16. August 2016)

Logisch, wieso nicht.  Ist ja alles im Skigebiet, und die Mautstraße führt auch bis auf ~2750 m (mit einer feinen Abfahrt runter zur Gaislachalm). Wir sind aber immer von entweder der Giggijoch-Gondel oder der Mittelstation Gaislachkogel gestartet.


----------



## frechehex (18. August 2016)

herbert2010 schrieb:


> Gute entscheidung ich war gestern in saalbach und der zustand der strecken ist teiweise mehr als bedenklich
> 
> Anscheinend will man in saalbach nur mehr Kohle scheffeln aber sich um nix mehr kümmern
> 
> ...



Dazu sollte man erstmal mit den Verletzten reden und fragen wie es passierte. In 98% der Fälle war nicht die Strecke schuld;-) Und ja ich weiß wovon ich rede...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (19. August 2016)

frechehex schrieb:


> Dazu sollte man erstmal mit den Verletzten reden und fragen wie es passierte. In 98% der Fälle war nicht die Strecke schuld;-) Und ja ich weiß wovon ich rede...



Sehe ich auch so 
Sind zwar viele Bremswellen drin aber ansonsten ist das alles i.O. da. Und wer zu schnell für seine Fahrkünste ist der darf imho nicht der Strecke die Schuld geben.
Zudemmuss man den Saalbacher/Leoganger zu gute halten das es diesen Sommer viele Starkregenereignisse gegeben hat und das nichtgerade zuträglichi st. Habe z.B. bei meinem Urlaub vorein paar Tagen dort selbst gesehen wie die Jungs am Eingang der Panorama Line im strömenden  Regen versucht haben die Strecke zu flicken.

Aber das was @herbert2010 erwähnt wegen der Unfälle kann ichauch teilweise bestätigen. Habe oft den Heli gesehen, stand 2x auf der Leoganger Seite, 2x verletzte Personen getroffen die aber schon erstversorgt und auf den Rettungsdienst warteten und auch auf der Strecke einige glimpfliche Abflüge gesehen. Das kam mir schon viel vor. Aber dennoch müsste der Mench sich dannn eigentlich der Strecke anpassen und nicht umgekehrt. Muss man ja auch bei Regen oder Schnee


----------



## frechehex (19. August 2016)

schraeg schrieb:


> Aber das was @herbert2010 erwähnt wegen der Unfälle kann ichauch teilweise bestätigen. Habe oft den Heli gesehen, stand 2x auf der Leoganger Seite, 2x verletzte Personen getroffen die aber schon erstversorgt und auf den Rettungsdienst warteten und auch auf der Strecke einige glimpfliche Abflüge gesehen. Das kam mir schon viel vor. Aber dennoch müsste der Mench sich dannn eigentlich der Strecke anpassen und nicht umgekehrt. Muss man ja auch bei Regen oder Schnee



Der Heli kommt je nach Verletzung, aber meistens. Möchte ehrlich gesagt net mit ner schweren Gehirnerschütterung und ner Unterschenkelverletzung oder Verdacht auf ne Rückenprellung 30 min od länger mit der Rettung fahren.
Und der blaue Heli ist in Saalbach stationiert. Der rote Helu fliegt ua die Bergeinsätze


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (19. August 2016)

... war ein gelber ???


----------



## frechehex (19. August 2016)

schraeg schrieb:


> ... war ein gelber ???



Ach holt der ADAC die Leut schon direkt vom Berg


----------



## Deleted 30320 (19. August 2016)

so ähnlich ....

http://www.oeamtc.at/portal/flugrettung+2500++1004825


----------



## Fredo73 (29. August 2016)

Also Sölden kann ich nun nach vier Tagen auf dem Bike dort nur empfehlen. Sehr abwechlsungsreich und für jeden was dabei. Neben der in den Berg gehämmerten Flowline, Teäre Line, gibts auch etliche wirklich schöne Naturtrails, teils durch den Wald, teils malerisch an Berghängen entlang oder über grüne Almen. Mir persönlich haben der Nene Trail, allerdings mit einer kleinen Abwandlung um dem doch recht anspruchsvollen Steilstück im Wald zu entgehen, und der Schölder Trail am besten gefallen. Es gibt noch einige schwaze Tails, die überforderten mein fahrerisches können allerdigs etwas und wurden somit nur einmal begutachtet. 
Auf der Streckenmap von der Bike Republic sind, wenn ich mich nicht täusche, ca 20 Trails ausgewiesen, mit der in diesem Sommer einzigen aktiven Bergbahn, der Gaislachkoglbahn bis zur Mittelstation, sind davon aber nicht alle direkt erreichbar. Die, die Erreichbar sind haben mit allerdings genügend Abwechslung für vier Tage geliefert.
MTB-Transport bis direkt hinauf auf den Gaislachkogl mit der zweiten Bahn war aufgrund von Streckenreparaturen nicht möglich, allerdings sagte man mit das es von ganz oben eh keine guten, bzw überhaupt, trails runter gibt.

Während einige Trails ausschließlich als MTB-Strecken ausgewiesen sind, gibt es dort auch das shared trails Konzept, sprich MTBler und Wanderer Teilen sich den trail, was nach meiner Erfahrung wunderbar klappt.
Es sind relativ viele biker unterwegs, allerdings scheinen ca 80% von denen den Flowtrail zu bevorzugen und lassen die anderen Naturtrails links und rechts liegen, was ich nicht verstehen kann, aber jedem das seine.

An einigen Stellen eifrig gewerkelt und angeblich sind mehrere neue Strecken in Planung sowohl direkt an der Bergbahn als auch etwas weiter in der Umgebung verteilt.
Ich kann es jenedfalls nur empfehlen. Ok, ich habe als direkten Vergleich nur Ischgl zur Auswahl, hier liegt Sölden aber ein ganzes Stück vorne.
Die Strecken sind top in Schuss, und werden aktiv gepflegt, so wie ich das mitbekommen habe.

Sölden als Ort an sich hat mit nicht so gut gefallen, da gibt es sicher gemütlicheres, aber das war dann letzlich auch egal solange die Trails top sind.

Kostenmässig sind gute Unterkünfte, bei mir 5 Nächte zu insg. 169€, zu bekommen, allerdings hauen die Preise für die Bergbahn dann nochmal ordentlich rein und man kann so nochmal 80-100€ drauflegen. Aber da der ganze Spass ja auch irgendwie finanziert werden muss, ist das auch ok.

Byebye


----------



## Pattah (1. September 2016)

kam gerade aus saalbach wieder.

fand die Strecken allerdings schon anspruchsvoll. Also zumindest Xline und Bergstadl sind schon was. den Hacklbergtrail  finde ich schön lang und flowig. Nen tag LEogang rundet das ganze dann noch ab.


----------

